# waver fee for unaccompanied minor manila airport



## crazyjules (May 15, 2013)

Hi just had my daughter fly sydney to manila. Im working in Western Australia. So i had my girlfriend pick her up she was on the paperwork as pick up person for my daughter. Qantas said she just needs to show photo identification at manila to pick her up. At airport customs refused to stamp her passport unless my girlfriend payed 3120 peso. She didnt have money and would have to do a 5hr round trip to get it. They would take credit card said cash only. They were also talking about sending her back to australia if not paid soon. I eventually found out this was the case in philippines if minor is picked up by non relative. However we had no way of paying up immediately. Eventually at 9:30pm after keeping her locked up in room for 41/2 hours they released her on the condition i pay when i land in Manila Wednesday morning. There was another kid a teenager being held for same reason. Wish they had told us we could pay later earlier.


----------

